# need a repair man.



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I need to know anybody knows where i can find a free repair man. for a 1986 yamaha moto 4 200 yfm thanks


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Think you'll find the repair manual listed on here not sure where you'd find a free repair man most are flat rate or hourly.


----------

